# Akorn Boston butt



## mori55 (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm doing a 10lb Boston butt in a Akorn Kamado.  I'm figuring about 1.5 hours per pound @225 , is that about right ? I bought a tiptop temp controller and tried out all day Saturday and it really seems to lock the temp in. 
 Planning to start at 11 the night before to eat at 4 the next day. Is this about right. When should I foil ? 
 I'm really impressed so far with this Kamado style smoker so far.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 4, 2015)

At 225°-250°F, I and many here plan on 2 hours per pound plus a 2 hour pad to cover the unexpected. If done early wrap in foil and towels and rest up to 5 hours in a small cooler. Most foil around 160-170°F, about 6-7 hours in depending on the meat. You can wrap in foil, plain or with your fav liquid or place the meat in a pan like a Dutch Oven, with liquid. There is no reason you can't move the foiled/panned meat to your oven. At 300-325, that Butt will finish in a lot less time than sitting in the smoker...Your choice...JJ


----------



## golfpro2301 (Sep 4, 2015)

Im with Jimmy. You will be at 2hr per lb at that temp. Foil if you want to around the 170* range. I like heavy bark so I dont foil but if there happens to be crazy long stall I will wrap her late and finish in oven at 300*


----------



## mori55 (Sep 4, 2015)

Well it's a 9lb butt. Also the is removed. So 18 hrs ?


----------



## mori55 (Sep 4, 2015)

Just a little nervous. Last time I smoked a  bone in shoulder that was 8lb in my electric mes and it was about 16 hr total. But I really want to try the Akron with the lump charcoal and wood chunks. I also got a tip top temp control that seems to work. 
 I would of gotten a bone in butt but that was all they had.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 4, 2015)

It may go less, could go longer. The biggest issue is maintaining temp in the smoker. Remember, you can always do the cooler rest if done early...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 4, 2015)

Be forewarned that lump burns faster than briquettes. Be prepared to reload with more lump during the cook, even with a temp
Controller.


----------



## americanflannel (Sep 5, 2015)

In a properly sealed Akorn , you should easily be able to do that on one load of lump. (I've gone 20 hours on a BGE Large which is the same size, the secret to the Akorn is just making sure you are sealed up correctly) 

Below 250 you are looking at 2 hours per pound, remember to set up for indirect!


----------



## mori55 (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm into 15hrs and hit the stall at 195. Hasn't burned much lump at all. It's amazing how little it burns. 
  Last night I did the temp chasing thing , need to just leave it alone !!! That's what I learned last night ! Finally stopped screwing with It and it settled at 235. I haven't foiled it. May just run up to 205 then put in a tin pan and cover with foil for a he or two. Does that sound good ?


----------



## golfpro2301 (Sep 5, 2015)

I would pull at 200 as temp will rise a little while resting


----------



## boxmaster (Sep 18, 2015)

I have an Akorn  ....  for a butt i cook about 250-275°F to 160°F, foil, then on the gasser 'till 205F,  unfoil for 45 minutes to an hour to stiffen up the bark, if desired! Rest an hour or so and pull!


----------



## mori55 (Sep 19, 2015)

Why not just finish cooking in the alien?


----------



## boxmaster (Sep 20, 2015)

Coal cost $1#    last propane fill for 20# tank was $6  so ....


----------

